# Congrats to Damon! (merged)



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Congrats to Damon!*

tied Geoff Petrie!

sure, it was in a loss, but congrats none the less!


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

*Damon ties Petrie w/ 51*

Impressive performance by at least one Blazer.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

wow, 54 points and 8 three pointers!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

He was a huge bright spot tonight. He carried us, too bad we didn't bring it defensively tonight. Is 54 a NBA high this year or tied at least? Again..great game Damon. You are proving the doubters(at times me) wrong.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> wow, 54 points and 8 three pointers!


Yet...he did nothing to help the team win. 

I bet this is the most points ever scored in a game where a guy didn't get even ONE rebound. Probably the worst game of 50+ points ever. 

Congratulations right out the ****ing door.


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

Don't forget he allowed Dickau to get a career high as well! Damon would rather score 50 and loose than play some D for once in his life.:no:


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Lets just take the loss and celebrate Damon's huge game. It may be sad to be in a losing funk that Blazer fans aren't used to, but you gotta give the little dude some love tonight.

Congradulations, Damon! Banana dance for you!

:rbanana: :gbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :rbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :vbanana: :bbanana:


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> 
> 
> Yet...he did nothing to help the team win.
> ...


jesus christ man, next thing we'll hear is how it's damons fault they lost.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>baler</b>!
> Don't forget he allowed Dickau to get a career high as well! Damon would rather score 50 and loose than play some D for once in his life.:no:


Damon was on Davis much of the night - who had a horrendous shooting game. Let's be fair here.


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

yeah damon!!!....reppin 503...wilson trojans...get em dogg!!!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dwood615</b>!
> yeah damon!!!....reppin 503...wilson trojans...get em dogg!!!


we are the trojans, shufflin' crew...we shooting the 3's, all over you...we didn't come here looking for the dub..we just came to score a lot of bu...er....nm... 

go trojans. or something.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Did you guys actually see who started up front tonight? I'll give you a hint: Not Zach, SAR or Miles.

Joel Przybilla and James Thomas

Did you guys really expect a win? I don't care who we played tonight. Our defense sucks, our interior game was almost irrelevant tonight and we're a losing team this year. At least be happy for something once in a while... sheesh.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

*Kick him while he's up.*



> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> 
> 
> Yet...he did nothing to help the team win.
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> jesus christ man, next thing we'll hear is how it's damons fault they lost.


How many boards did he get? How was his defense? Did he get more assists than Telfair? Did he get to th efoul line much?

Or...did he just puke up a lot of shots? 

It's sad to see Damon give effort ONLY to score. If he'd put out that kind of effort on both ends, I'd really admire this performance.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>baler</b>!
> Don't forget he allowed Dickau to get a career high as well! Damon would rather score 50 and loose than play some D for once in his life.:no:


Jealous ones envy.:sigh:


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

> Or...did he just puke up a lot of shots?


For crying out loud - he singlehandedly matched 50% of the Hornets' offense - I'd say the onus for doing more is on the rest of his team.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RipCity9</b>!
> 
> 
> For crying out loud - he singlehandedly matched 50% of the Hornets' offense - I'd say the onus for doing more is on the rest of his team.


He couldn't get a single rebound? Come on man...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> 
> 
> How many boards did he get? How was his defense? Did he get more assists than Telfair? Did he get to th efoul line much?
> ...


for starters, he's a 5'10". He's not supposed to get a lot of rebounds. 

secondly, who the hell else was going to score a lot on this team?

Thomas? Foulzilla? Ratliff? Basically, it was NVE and Damon.

Just accept that he had a great game. For gods sake, he shot 62.5% from the floor! 75% from 2! 

And he actually did play good defense, as I think he guarded Baron Davis, since he's quicker and NVE couldn't guard Mark Eaton at this point.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

with all the pitiful performances tonight from the blazer players , u knock the one person that kept us in the game?

where's the blame on the others? honestly here , damon rebounds pretty well for a guy his size and gets ripped on for his game non stop , and his shooting slump... now he's hittin and its his rebounding thats the problem? far out...

dude is 5'10 on his best day , if his lack of rebounding in todays game is being touted as one of the reasons we lost then we have much much bigger things to worry about


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> 
> 
> He couldn't get a single rebound? Come on man...


so if damon got 1 rebound, you'd be happy?

What about THomas, he had 1 rebound, and he's supposed to be a great rebounder?


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

PG's usually aren't big rebounders.... So what's your problem. That's like complaining Ratliff didn't hit at least one three. The fact that Damon is normally an excellent rebounding PG is just a bonus for his position, not some strict requirement. Damon had a career night, and passed an all time record for a Blazer. Why are you complaining he didn't get a rebound. He played decent defense. We were missing our three best players and Damon stepped up his came to give us some scoring. The team as a whole let down on defense.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Theo Ratliff is over a foot taller than Damon and managed all of 3 rebounds. Ruben Patterson also grabbed 3. Now what else did they contribute I ask you? Ruben's 1-7 shooting night was helpful.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> for starters, he's a 5'10". He's not supposed to get a lot of rebounds.


So this is the first game he's EVER been 5'10"? I guess that explains why his career rebounding average much higher than the ZERO he racked up tonight. 



> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> secondly, who the hell else was going to score a lot on this team?
> 
> Thomas? Foulzilla? Ratliff? Basically, it was NVE and Damon.
> ...


He had a great game shooting. He didn't have a great game overall. 



> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> And he actually did play good defense, as I think he guarded Baron Davis, since he's quicker and NVE couldn't guard Mark Eaton at this point.


I guess I'm the only one that sees this as the most recent of a LONg string of teases by Damon. He's pure evil and he must go as soon as possible. Next game...I'm guessing he goes 5-22.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BlayZa</b>!
> with all the pitiful performances tonight from the blazer players , u knock the one person that kept us in the game?
> 
> where's the blame on the others? honestly here , damon rebounds pretty well for a guy his size and gets ripped on for his game non stop , and his shooting slump... now he's hittin and its his rebounding thats the problem? far out...
> ...


exactly.

Complain that Damon had 0 rebounds?

well, complain that Theo is still playing like he doesn't care. Or DA sucked _again_. Or that Thomas didn't do anything. But to complain that Damon didn't have a rebound is pretty weak.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

good game damon! 54 points by someone who's listed as 5'10" but damn near 5'8". gotta be a record for shortest player.

I dont understand how you guys can say the blazers lost because of damon AND because portland had no upfront help. hornets started pj brown and rodney rodgers - a pf and a big sf. their biggest guy off the bench was chris anderson who has no offensive game A T A L L.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> for starters, he's a 5'10". He's not supposed to get a lot of rebounds.
> ...


Well I was just about to say all of this... I believe that is twice that we have agreed on something.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> 
> 
> So this is the first game he's EVER been 5'10"? I guess that explains why his career rebounding average much higher than the ZERO he racked up tonight.


I'll take damon scoring more points over damon getting more rebounds every day of the week. It shouldn't be his job to get rebounds. 



> I guess I'm the only one that sees this as the most recent of a LONg string of teases by Damon. He's pure evil and he must go as soon as possible. Next game...I'm guessing he goes 5-22.


do not confuse my congratulating him with thinking we shuld keep him or re-sign him. It's called giving him his props for having a crazy game. 

It'd be one thing if he shot Allen Iverson like and hovered around 40% from the floor..but the dude made 62% of his damn shots! How many times do people who score over 35 points, (let alone 40..or 50) shoot over 50%, let alone 60!?


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm not saying Damon sucked tonight...he just didn't have a great game. He had a nice game, but it was very one dimensional and not something I want to see him try to replicate, because it's like when Iverson scores a ton of points...it doesn't help the team win.


If he would have gotten his teammates involved more, maybe we win. Instead, they know who to lock down in key situations.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blaze_Rocks</b>!
> Well I was just about to say all of this... I believe that is twice that we have agreed on something.


yah..kinda scarey...ain't it?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> I'm not saying Damon sucked tonight...he just didn't have a great game. He had a nice game, but it was very one dimensional and not something I want to see him try to replicate, because it's like when Iverson scores a ton of points...it doesn't help the team win.
> 
> 
> If he would have gotten his teammates involved more, maybe we win. Instead, they know who to lock down in key situations.


or, oh I don't know..maybe the rest of the guys played defense.

Lee Nailon scored 22? Chris Anderson scored 15?? The Hornets out-rebounded the Blazers by 16!?!?!


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

Damon had 54 Freaking points!!! Awesome!:headbang: :jawdrop: :clap: I always said if you gave him the green light like Iverson has, he would get those kind of #'s...Cheeks should go ahead and give him 25 shots a game.:yes:


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

What's funny, is while I was typing my last response you guys were talking about Iverson. Damon could have been an Iverson type player had he stayed in Toronto...

I hope he gets traded to a horrible team, just so you guys can see what we were missing by not making him the "go to guy" in Portland.
:uhoh:


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Fork-- you know what was even more miserable than 5'10" Damon "carried our offense by making 20 of 32 shots" Stoudamire not grabbing a rebound tonight??

Theo Ratliff only grabbing THREE.

Theo Ratliff is an ABSOLUTE DISASTER- the worst thing about our team.

Just be thankful that Damon was able to score 54 points, the most by ANY player in the NBA this season. With our three top scorers out of the game, Damon had no one in the post to pass to so he looked to score. He scored enough to keep us in the game, but we ended up losing to an envigorated Hornets team that has beaten the Kings and Knicks in their last two games.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Bashing on Damon is absolutely ridiculous. Damon performed his role to the utmost perfection tonight. His role was to score, and he did just that. NVE's role was to get this team into something resembling an offense - he had 11 assists. As far as I'm concerned the bulk of the blame for this loss has to go on the shoulders of our inside guys. If one of them managed to play remotely decent tonight, we win this game by double-digits.

Damon was a stud tonight. I could care less about how many rebounds he got. Anytime you score 54 points and shoot well over 50% from the field, you are helping your team immensely. Especially a team that sucks royally in the offensive department.

I know Damon tends to be the lightning rod for a lot of the problems this team has, but chastising him after a performance like tonight borders on mental retardation.

-Pop


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NathanLane</b>!
> Just be thankful that Damon was able to score 54 points, the most by ANY player in the NBA this season.


Jermaine scored 55 earlier this season.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Oh goodness, I pitty anyone who feels they need to "congratulate" Damon Stoudamire. Remember, this is the same guy who can barely shoot over 30% on a game by game basis. I'd rather have Tony Delk's 50 over Damon's 54. Congrats to nobody when we lose, and definitely no congrats to Damon Stoudamire when he actually performs 6 or 7 times out of every season, this happens to be one of those times.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Only in Portland, would people find a reason to complain when one of their guys goes off for 54 points. I'll bet nobody in Phili would be crying if Iverson put up the same stats, or people in Seattle if Ray did it. How many rebounds did R.Hamilton pull down tonight? 

Embarrassing


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

*Dont forget.*



> Originally posted by <b>Sambonius</b>!
> Oh goodness, I pitty anyone who feels they need to "congratulate" Damon Stoudamire. Remember, this is the same guy who can barely shoot over 30% on a game by game basis. I'd rather have Tony Delk's 50 over Damon's 54. Congrats to nobody when we lose, and definitely no congrats to Damon Stoudamire when he actually performs 6 or 7 times out of every season, this happens to be one of those times.


He used to smoke weed too...


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> Jermaine scored 55 earlier this season.


And Iverson also scored 54 once this season. Here's a link to the top performances in 2004-05: http://www.nba.com/features/top_performances_0405.html

-Pop


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BEER&BASKETBALL</b>!
> Only in Portland, would people find a reason to complain when one of their guys goes off for 54 points. I'll bet nobody in Phili would be crying if Iverson put up the same stats, or people in Seattle if Ray did it. Embarrassing


Amen.:yes: 

-Pop


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

Is it possible that Damon is actually too good to re-sign with the Blazers? Will he move on even if he is asked to stay?

The way he has been playing makes me wonder what his value is looking like to other teams. I mean to sign, not let walk.

Great game Damon. I hope you stay.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEER&BASKETBALL</b>!
> Only in Portland, would people find a reason to complain when one of their guys goes off for 54 points. I'll bet nobody in Phili would be crying if Iverson put up the same stats, or people in Seattle if Ray did it. Embarrassing


Well I'm not in Portland and I'm simply not amazed at Damon's line of 54, 1, and 0. If the guy was a hard worker and played team basketball each and every game rather than showing up 1 in 10 games then I would actually appreciate it, but the guy is a loser. Ray Allen shows up every game, Allen Iverson does too, Damon however doesn't. Embarassing is how many fans forget the games prior to the good one, thats Portland Trail Blazer fans for ya, oh yea, the same fans who wanted Clyde gone.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Dont forget.*



> Originally posted by <b>Blaze_Rocks</b>!
> He used to smoke weed too...


And? So does Rasheed, difference is Rasheed basically lead his team to a championship, Damon leads his teams no nowhere. Who cares what they do off the court, I just expect if a dude is getting paid 12 mil a season to put his full effort when he's out there.


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

*Re: Re: Dont forget.*



> Originally posted by <b>Sambonius</b>!
> 
> 
> And? So does Rasheed, difference is Rasheed basically lead his team to a championship,


Rasheed was a role player on the Pistons. That team was _lead_ by Ben Wallace, Hamilton and Billups. Sheed was a nice addition but to say he was the leader of that team is a big overstatement.

As for Damon I rag on him as much as anyone, but after the kind of performance he gave tonight, I think he deserves a break.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bfan1</b>!
> Is it possible that Damon is actually too good to re-sign with the Blazers? Will he move on even if he is asked to stay?
> 
> The way he has been playing makes me wonder what his value is looking like to other teams. I mean to sign, not let walk.
> ...


I think Damon is playing to increase his trade value, and if that works for him, I say god bless him.

it'd be good for him to get a fresh start, and good for Portland.

I've said for years (tho I have no proof) that Damon would be a much better SG (or backup SG) but the team forced him to play PG. 

Re: tonites game

I would've loved it if he had 22 points and 16 assists. But who on this team would've lead to 16 assists? 

Outside of NVE and MAYBE DA, the guys on this team (right now) are all players who really can't have plays drawn up for they. They get their points from botched plays, rebounds (ha..not tonite) and putbacks, or playing 1 on 1. 

So had Damon not been as "selfish" as he was, who (besides NVE) could he have gone to?

Thomas? A guy who's played in maybe 4 games in the NBA with the Blazers? Foulzilla? Ratliff? Debrick Anderson? Outlaw? Telfair?

I understand "hating" damon. Hell, I even get blind hatred for him sometimes. But give props when props are due.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Dont forget.*



> Originally posted by <b>Sambonius</b>!
> 
> 
> And? So does Rasheed, difference is Rasheed basically lead his team to a championship, Damon leads his teams no nowhere. Who cares what they do off the court, I just expect if a dude is getting paid 12 mil a season to put his full effort when he's out there.


I believe that was Blaze_Rocks point.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Thanks Hap.


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

Damon had a good game tonight no doubt. Scoring 54 points, while shooting a high percentage, is impressive. When Damon has a game like tonight, you can't complain too much. So props to Damon for setting the franchise record.

But, this is just one game, and he's very one dimensional. Just a SG in a PG's body, and all he does well is score. Tonight doesn't change my stance on how I feel about Damon as a player. I still hope he doesn't come back next season, or even traded by the deadline.

So again, props to Damon for the impressive game tonight, but I still don't want him back. Hey, even Bonzi scored 45pts in the Dallas series...


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

#1: Great game by Damon. I understand Fork's points (and I don't think he's ripping him by pointing out that he was bad other than scoring the ball, so while his game wasn't bad it also wasn't "great") but I think that it WAS a great game. A player of Damon's level just doesn't score that many points very often... I bet almost all of us know that Tony Delk scored 50 a few years ago, and Damon scored 4 more than that (which is easy math, but hard to do on the floor.)

#2: Bad loss. I know that that the Blazers are missing guys, but New Orleans is a bad, bad team and with Portland's veterans they should be able to get a win against the Hornets. DA and Patterson and especially Theo simply have to be WAY WAY better than they were tonight or else it's going to be a series of embarassments, because our little lefties aren't going to shoot like this very often.

Portland's right on track for my preseason prediction of 35 wins. I'm disappointed that they haven't proven me wrong as so many other players, teams, and other entities and forces have been able to do so often in the past.

Ed O.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I guess I'm happy damon holds the record for points in a game. Better him than someone here for one year like NVE. I thought Damon played well. His shooting % was excelent. It's kind of scary though. Damon and NVE decided early and often that they weren't going to pass to anyone but each other. This might not bode well for the team later. 


If anything maybe it increased his trade value so he can get out of town.


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

Fork did make a good point though. 

Espn showed the highlights from the Por/NO game. Damon broke an NBA record tonight. He is the ONLY player in NBA history to have a 50+ point game and have ZERO rebounds.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hype #9</b>!
> Fork did make a good point though.
> 
> Espn showed the highlights from the Por/NO game. Damon broke an NBA record tonight. He is the ONLY player in NBA history to have a 50+ point game and have ZERO rebounds.


big friendly giant.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: Dont forget.*



> Originally posted by <b>Sambonius</b>!
> 
> 
> And? So does Rasheed, difference is Rasheed basically lead his team to a championship, Damon leads his teams no nowhere. Who cares what they do off the court, I just expect if a dude is getting paid 12 mil a season to put his full effort when he's out there.


I was just saying...:laugh:


----------



## CelticPagan (Aug 23, 2004)

Just imagine if Damon HADN'T had a career night, we'd have been blown out by 50 points to the worst team in NBA history.

This is almost funny, poetic in it's irony, that Damon Stumblemire, will go down in our record books as the player who scored the most points in a game. Not Clyde Drexler, not Bill Walton, Rasheed Wallace, or a host of other players that were much better than Damon.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

> So does Rasheed, difference is Rasheed basically lead his team to a championship


Ugh. Do we really have to reopen the debate on Rasheed's role or his leadership abilities? Rasheed is not a leader, as we found out time and again.


----------



## azswami (Mar 26, 2003)

Damn!!

I'm an Arizona fan, so I like to see our guys play well in the leagues, but I'm coming to s conclusion here....

There's something in your water.

Did one single poster mention that Damon had 0 TO's? Has anyone ever scored 54 without a TO?

Back to the "what's in your water comment". For the last 2 years, Arizona coach Lute Olson has had 2 headaches! Damon's cousin Salim, and Chris Rogers also from Portland. 

Damn!! If you can't handle the rain, get the hell out! Your area is as full of fatalists as the middle east if full of terrorists! Some of you need to just give up on sports and take up knitting!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

You are all failing to realize what this really means:

Damon's trade value is increasing.

It's all about the big picture folks!

Heh heh heh...


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Sambonius</b>!
> 
> 
> ...I'm simply not amazed at Damon's line of 54, 1, and 0. If the guy was a hard worker and played team basketball each and every game rather than showing up 1 in 10 games then I would actually appreciate it, but the guy is a loser. Ray Allen shows up every game, Allen Iverson does too, Damon however doesn't. *Embarassing is how many fans forget the games prior to the good one, thats Portland Trail Blazer fans for ya, oh yea, the same fans who wanted Clyde gone.*


The frickin point everyone has tried to make, and one I second, is that he had one frickin good game, we are congradulating him on it. Nobody said, Damon has had a wonderful season, just look what he did in this game.

And this was a great, amazing game. He is not expected to rebound. He didn't have a turnover. He had some passes to people in decent possition to make shots, but they missed so his assists should have been higher. I for one would take 54 points on 60% shooting and 0's accross the rest of the board every night and some descent defense. That's what you would call a shooting guard. Anyone, and I mean _ANYONE_ scores some points inside this game and we get an easy W. 


Another thing, people are ripping on Damon's defense tonight, yet anyone who watched the game could see he was
A. Guarding Baron Davis most of the night and
B. Doing a damn good job of it, and never mind the fact he is a half foot shorter.


Great, unbelievable, amazing, awe inspiring game Damon. May you have found your stroke and have many more.


And PS, maybe I'm naive, or wasn't in the mainstream of NBA basketball in 1993, but did fans really _want_ Clyde to leave. I always thought he got stiffed on money, and wanted to win a championship so understandibly demanded a trade.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

54 points in a game isn't enough to impress some of you?

Serously?

Do you guys really know how often 50 point games come around?

More so this year than before, but still... he had 54 points, the most EVER by any Blazer since we've had a team in Portland. Show some respect for at least one night.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Damon set an NBA record: 1st player in NBA history to score at least 50 points without garnering a single rebound!

Joys.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> Damon set an NBA record: 1st player in NBA history to score at least 50 points without garnering a single rebound!
> 
> Joys.


I think that's impressive when you consider that he didn't get any of his 54 points on easy put backs like a taller guy would. Hey, he had no one boxing out for him. And when he has big rebound games, no one ever seems to care.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheoSaysNo</b>!
> 
> And PS, maybe I'm naive, or wasn't in the mainstream of NBA basketball in 1993, but did fans really _want_ Clyde to leave. I always thought he got stiffed on money, and wanted to win a championship so understandibly demanded a trade.


some did (myself included) mainly because I believe that if a player doesn't want to be here (for whatever reason) you trade him.

He was probably made for a couple of reasons. He constantly would re-negotiate his contract, and they didn't want to do that when Clyde did. He wasn't happy about Adleman being canned, tho waited 6 months into the season to make it well known..and he wanted to win a title.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> Damon set an NBA record: 1st player in NBA history to score at least 50 points without garnering a single rebound!
> 
> Joys.


I think considering the fact over half of his shots were 3 pointers, and one reason why he gets rebounds is because he slacks off on his defense, I'll take 54 points from Damon, and his good defense.

It seems to be the fad to nit-pick (on espn or us fans) on blazer players, when it's not necessary. 

How hard would it be to just say "congrats Damon" and bite your tongue?


*you in the royal you, not you individually*


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

I'll acknowledge Damon had his best game of the season and what a tremendous feat it is to set a franchise scoring record. 

however, I'm not exactly giddy with excitement over it. this is different from when Zach dropped 30 points and 20 boards in another losing effort against Memphis last year. 

we aren't glimpsing some hidden potential that we'll be able to enjoy for years to come. Damon is a PG on his way out.

we aren't seeing a guy come into his own. this was a Delk-like fluke game that will never be repeated for the rest of his career. as such, his trade value isn't likely to suddenly skyrocket. 

other than filling up a stat sheet and making some highlight reels, the only lasting impact of Damon's peformance is another L in our team's record. 

his performance, although admirable, is essentially General Custer getting a coin to flip heads twenty times in a row. I'm sure if that happened the troops would've been really impressed right before they all got slaughtered at Little Bighorn.


----------



## CatchNRelease (Jan 2, 2003)

*OK...*

...Congrats to Damon on a big game. Guess he was serious when he said he'd get his record back. (IMO, we should be damned glad he got his record back, or he'd be chucking up 30 shots a game for the rest of the season.)

Does anyone else find it ironic that Damon blamed the loss on the fact that there was nobody in the post taking the pressure off of the guards? This, after the front line has needed the guards to take the pressure off the post all season? (Which the guards have failed miserably at doing.) Leave it to Damon to be the first to blame someone else on the team for the loss.

Go Blazers


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bfan1</b>!
> The way he has been playing makes me wonder what his value is looking like to other teams. I mean to sign, not let walk.


Showcasing perhaps..... maybe we can get a better trade with him doing so well

good timing


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Props to Damon for having a big scoring game and keeping the Blazers competitive against the Hornets.

But statements such as this show me where his priorities lie:



> "I was in a nice rhythm, and even though I'm sitting here smiling and looking glad, I sure wish we would have had an inside scorer for a day. Then we could have a win," Stoudamire said. "Then I would feel a lot better."


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Storyteller</b>!
> Props to Damon for having a big scoring game and keeping the Blazers competitive against the Hornets.
> 
> But statements such as this show me where his priorities lie:


but..but...damon had 0 rebounds...


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

I just want to note that Damon has 9 points, 4 assists and 2 rebounds through the first half vs. the Wolves. He got more than zero rebounds, so he must be having a better game tonight than he did last night!

-Pop


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SodaPopinski</b>!
> I just want to note that Damon has 9 points, 4 assists and 2 rebounds through the first half vs. the Wolves. He got more than zero rebounds, so he must be having a better game tonight than he did last night!
> 
> -Pop


That's dumb. Nobody, even me (Damon's harshest critic) said that the rebounds were key to a good game. Some people, especially me, suggested that it's better to have a well rounded game than to just puke up 30+ shots and happen to hit a few. 

Dude needs to play defense, get boards and assists (none of which he did last night)

Anybody can make shots once in a while. The most one dimesnsional 50 point game in history and we lost...imagine that.


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> 
> 
> That's dumb. Nobody, even me (Damon's harshest critic) said that the rebounds were key to a good game. Some people, especially me, suggested that it's better to have a well rounded game than to just puke up 30+ shots and happen to hit a few.
> ...


:yes:


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>baler</b>!
> :yes:


:no: 

-Pop


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> 
> 
> Some people, especially me, suggested that it's better to have a well rounded game than to just puke up 30+ shots and happen to hit a few.


I'd gladly take all our players "puking" in 60% of their shots if they play descent defense, which Damon did. Getting outrebounded by 20 wouldn't even matter if all our players hit 60% of their shots.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Storyteller</b>!
> 
> But statements such as this show me where his priorities lie:


His me-first attitude, after all these years, still shocks me...

I can't wait to be rid of this guy.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Ringbearer</b>!
> 
> 
> His me-first attitude, after all these years, still shocks me...
> ...


am I the only one who's confused here?

where did Damon come off as me first in the quote??



> "I was in a nice rhythm, and even though I'm sitting here smiling and looking glad, I sure wish we would have had an inside scorer for a day. Then we could have a win," Stoudamire said. "Then I would feel a lot better."


I took it as him saying that while he's glad he got the record, he'd rather they had an inside scorer that night and they won.

how's that being selfish?


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> I took it as him saying that while he's glad he got the record, he'd rather they had an inside scorer that night and they won.
> 
> how's that being selfish?


Well - it's me first to me when he's sitting there "looking glad" after scoring 50 points in a loss to the worst team in the league.

Yeah, if we got the win, he would have been even happier... good to know.

Also, not only did he put winning the game as a second banana to his numbers but he also blamed the rest of the team for not pulling out the win. 

These are the things that I pull out of this quote and I don't think it is nit picky because he says stuff like this all the time.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

what gets me is that if Damon had put up 10 pts 1 ast and 0 reb in a blow out loss, nobody would be saying a thing about him... the blame would either be going to Cheeks or Ratliff for not stepping up.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

I don't think that anyone here is really BLAMING him for the loss...

Personally, I'm just reacting to the idea that I should jump for joy that the dude scored 50 points on 30 shots in a loss to the worst team in the league.


----------

